# MNS Mango Haze 1K Vertical RDWC



## Xchus (Sep 4, 2012)

Note: This is my first sativa dominant grow, first design of my RDWC system, system's first run, first time working with regular seeds. I have only made 3 harvests in different occasions, 1 GH Cheese (Soil) @ 30g, 1 GH Lemon Skunk (Soil) @ 100g and 1 GH LS (DWC) @20g, 1 bagseed Jamaican Dream (DWC) @ 100g.

I popped 6 Mango Haze seeds in 3 different occasions and ended up with only 3 seedlings. From these 6 seeds, 5 germinated, 3 are females, 2 died because they couldn't get rid of the shell and I did not helped them either, and one never germinated because the shell cracked before I put in in the cube. 

It is interesting to note that I tried to match environmental factors to increase the female/male ratio and apparently it worked, or I might be lucky that 3 out of 3 are females. I used a higher content (compared to other elements) of Nitrogen in my reservoir, 18/6h photo-period, 1000W Metal Halide 4000K, 60% Relative Humidity, and temperatures ~25C. I wonder if using a 7000K or 10000K MH Lamp would help even more with the female/male ratio. I took the strongest clone from each seedplant to have them as moms for future crops.

I have several problems with my hydro system so I don't have a tidy journal, I tried at the beginning. I'm posting the latest pics for you to see and critique my work. The plant in soil is MH#2 which is a seedplant/mother to couple of the clones in the tent.

This is the first clone, it is a clone from MH#2, and the one that shows the most vigor. First picture is at week 1, it might be 4 inches tall at most.









Here you can see the MH#2 clone and the MH#2 seedplant.














Here you can see the MH#2 clone's top. This plant is around 6-7ft tall.









MH#2 seedplant.









MH#1 clone (left) and unknown clone (probably #2) I lost the tag.









MH#1 Clone branch.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow that's a monster. Looking good, I take it you only have the 1 1000w hanging? 2x600w probably will give you better results given the height of that beast.


----------



## Xchus (Sep 4, 2012)

I made the noob mistake of thinking bigger is better, I'm stuck with this for a while since I'm on a tight budget. I might get a second 1000W or 600W later on.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 4, 2012)

Train it hard. Looks like there's room to bring it down a couple notches with some aggressive training.


----------



## Xchus (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm just following Heath's Robinson principles, as far as I know he does not train his trees. Also, it seems they stop stretching. I hope I'm right, it is kinda hard to believe that a 6ft tall tree came out of a 2 inch clone, and it is still stretching a little.

It is really interesting to see the difference in plant structure due to photo-tropism.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah, but Heath had his plants dialed in. He knew how tall they would finish etc. I suspect Heath would train in your situation to try to maximize the yield. Your trees are too tall for your current light setup IMO.

Although you should still get fine results if you choose not to. Either way they look healthy and happy (maybe a bit too much Nitrogen).

Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Xchus (Sep 5, 2012)

I won't train them because this is my first run and I want to see their structure to see how I can modify my hydro setup. I definitely have to reduce my rdwc system to fewer sites in that tent (8x4x6.5) to be able to grow those monsters.

I will try to post more pics soon. I feel they are growing fast, but I'm in for a treat since this strain might take up to 14 weeks to finish, and it seems I definitely got the sativa dominant phenos. Buds seem to be spear shaped, they grow tall instead of a pine cone shape.


----------



## TheOrganic (Sep 5, 2012)

Jesus those are stretching out the tent. I popped 3 MH beans outa a 15pack about 3mnths ago and had terrible luck with 2males and one that had lower half of plant full on throw nut sacks at week 4flower that seeded whole grow up. A lotta people will tell ya its a haze thing and cut nuts off but thats bullshit. Still have to pop rest of beans to make a full opinion on MH so I hope you have better luck than mine.

Also the one that hermied was thrown outside with balls cut off to see what happens but it was a total loss cause of it was 14hrs of daylight still and could tell it messed with buds plus 100degplus weather doesn't help. It was some hybrid looking buds nothing full on the other.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 5, 2012)

The hermie trait is a Thai thing. I bet if you finish that one it'll be nice smoke, even if a bitch to grow and deal with.


----------



## Xchus (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the hermies. The seedplants I lost, MH#1 and MH#3, I chopped them at 6 weeks and 8 weeks respectively, and MH#2 which you can see below is doing great, no hermies on any of them. I tried to smoke MH#1 and MH#2 and I loved what I experienced even though it was really light.

One thing I'm trying to identify is the smell, I can't put my finger on it, it is the first time I smell it and I've been to Amsterdam many times. I might say it is a licorice smell, however when you rub the stems it is a sweet smell. All 3 phenos are different in smell at the stalk but it seems the general aroma in the tent is the same.

Top of MH#2 Seedplant @ Soil







MH#1 branch







MH#3 Clone main cola (It doesnt show up in the other pics because it is next to MH#2 Clone, and it is small compared to MH#2)







MH#2 branch







Unknown MH clone main stem, probably #2


----------



## Xchus (Sep 12, 2012)

This is the first time I see calyxes with these shapes. Does shape help in determining traits? Any input is appreciated.

MH#1 Zoom and Original Pic












MH#2 Zoom and Original Pic












MH#3 Zoom and Original Pic


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 13, 2012)

It's looking nice brother, looks very promising (and sativa leaning).


----------



## Xchus (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks OGEvilgenius, I hope they do great, it has been two years of trial and error with several different plants in soil and hydro, outdoors and indoors. It was also nice that I got the hang of it rather quick, since I love the Hazes and they are pretty delicate plants.

Interesting note, I have found that soil plants are less potent than my hydro plants. This has been true every time I had the chance to have clones from the same plant in both soil and hydro.

I have them at 1.6 EC and the tips burnt a little bit. Plants eat up ~ 0.1-0.2 EC every 24h. MH#1 clones (unknown is a MH#1 clone) kept stretching sideways. MH#2 stopped stretching a couple of days ago. MH#3 seems to be getting taller, but that is the smallest plant.

Mother plants present different structure as the flowering clones, e.g. MH#1 mom is the shortest plant and most sensitive to nutes; and its flowering clone is the tallest plant in the tent. MH#2 is the tallest mom, but its the second tallest flowering clone. MH#3 mom is almost as tall as MH#2 mom, and has the shortest flowering clones.

Selection would come down to potency and then yield. I tested some buds from the lost seedplants @ ~ 7 weeks of flower, highs and tastes were similar but there was definitely some difference to the overall feel among them. I love the high, it is as described by many MHz growers. I just feel great! Tastes on the other hand I still can't put my finger on it. My lady says it smells like some herb used in teas, when rubbed smells sweet, and in general it doesn't smell much (so far I haven't feel the need to use my carbon filter, it seems great for stealth)


----------



## Saldaw (Sep 15, 2012)

yuuumm MNS mango haze is deliciouss, you should go for Afghan Haze x Afghan Skunk, it has a super fruity pheno that flowers for 11-12 weeks

+rep btw


----------



## Xchus (Sep 18, 2012)

Saldaw, thanks for the tip, but as you know selection process is lengthy, and I still have many beans left (>10). My next step (probably 2014) is to go for some land-race sativas, perhaps some Malawi Gold.

Here are some "Macro" shots. I used an extension tube to take these pictures. MH1, MH2, MH3, MH Unknown, respectively. NOTE: don't pay attention to colors, they were altered because I couldn't use the flash with the extension tubes.


----------



## Xchus (Oct 1, 2012)

Bud Porn @ 6 weeks

MH1







MH2







MH3


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 3, 2012)

Easy on the nitrogen brother! Love the way they're looking though, lookin like a very sativa dominant pheno. Nice early trichrome production too. Looks like it will need at least another 6 weeks (probably more).


----------

